# Buy Now, Wear Later



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 17, 2007)

I saw a really cute pair of wegdes from Victoria's Secret. There on sale, I want to buy them but I know it'll be awile before I wear them, theres snow outside now :-(

So if you see something you really love, its on sale but you know you aren't going to wear it right away (for whatever reason, maybe it just for special occassions, the weathers not right, etc) do you buy it and wear it later? or just forget it and buy it when you need it?


----------



## Maysie (Dec 17, 2007)

Usually if I find something I love on sale I'll buy it, because it might not be around later, and probably definitely not at that great price later.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 17, 2007)

I definitely buy "now" and then wait to wear it. lol.




It might not still be available "later"...


----------



## farris2 (Dec 17, 2007)

buy now wear later if it is on sale


----------



## katana (Dec 17, 2007)

Buy now and wear later








Yep I do it!

It may not be available later for the same price.

I've waited to wear things either because of the weather, or a few times because I get in my head "This will be so cute, when I lose those extra few pounds" LoL


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 17, 2007)

If it's a good price and you can afford it, just do it!!!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I do. Unfortunatley I have a lot of things still not worn! lol


----------



## Anthea (Dec 17, 2007)

I have worn a number of garmets that have been sitting in my wardrobe for 6 months before I wore them. Got to get it when its available or the price is right.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought summer shoes on sale in fall and before i found out i was preggers and they were lost in my closet never worn for almost two years!!! when i found them again, i was the happeiest girl ever.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 17, 2007)

If it's cheap and I know I'll wear it, hell yeah I'll buy it!!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 17, 2007)

hell yes I'll buy it! I'm going to wait til after christmas to buy a whole lot of holiday themed material to make a christmas quilt, and by then it will be massively reduced, although even if I make the quilt immediately I know I wont be able to use it for a whole year





if you like it, but it is my motto


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes I do. Unfortunatley I have a lot of things still not worn! lol me too!


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 17, 2007)

Def. buy now - it might not be available later PLUS if you buy in the off season ( buy winter clothes in summer and summer in winter ) you can get a better deal!


----------



## Karren (Dec 17, 2007)

All the time!! I've got boots I haven't ever worn yet and just bought a cute summer dress... Even though its freezing out!! It was on clearence!! Lol. I'm adicted to clearences.. And makeup... And wearing womens clothing.. Lol. But I really don't know if I'm more adicted to wearing them or shopping for them!!


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 18, 2007)

i don't because there's a chance my feet might grow between now and the summer, but if yours aren't then sure!!


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I definitely buy "now" and then wait to wear it. lol.



It might not still be available "later"... ditto!


----------



## bellagia (Dec 19, 2007)

i hate saving stuff to wear later..then they end up sitting in my closet because I always see something new I like better. So i just save my money until I really need it and I know I will use it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 19, 2007)

I do that a lot with summer shoes. I always end up wearing them so it's not a waste for me.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 19, 2007)

I do it all the time! Pass the season, some things are dirt cheap. I can never turn down a good buy. Sometimes I have stuff in my closet for months (occasionally for years



) before I wear it. although, I do make sure I wear it at some point, so it is not wasting away in my closet.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 19, 2007)

Buy now wear later! I just bought two pairs of open toe shoes from Go Jane. When the time comes, you will regret not getting them!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 20, 2007)

for me it all comes down to how offten i think i will wear it, cause if i realy really love it even if it is not for that season i will find a way to work it into my wardrobe, however if i dont think i will be able to than i am prob not in love with it and it is there fore not worth any price


----------



## Ashley (Dec 20, 2007)

When I see something I like, I buy it right away, even if it's not the right season. Sometimes its not so much "buy now, wear later" but "buy now, forget about it later and never get the chance to wear it" for me.


----------



## lglala84 (Dec 20, 2007)

If it's on sale ...I would def. buy it now...and more so if I love the item.


----------



## aney (Dec 20, 2007)

def. buy it!


----------



## sephee (Dec 22, 2007)

If you love it and can see yourself getting enough wear out of it, I would get them






I've regretted holding out and then finding out what I wanted was sold out.


----------



## KrystynJ (Dec 23, 2007)

If you can afford it, BUY NOW!


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 24, 2007)

get them if you are sure you will wear them! i do this all the time, so there are a few things i have never worn...


----------



## kyootiexjanie (Jan 4, 2008)

like lots of other ppl said..

buy now &amp; wait..

the sale price might not come back


----------



## camaiu (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah buy now if it's sale stuff... I always buy stuff I know I'll use for "later". Heck, if it ends up not working out you could always ebay it!


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 7, 2008)

If it is on sale, I will usually buy it as long as I know I will wear it. Especially nice little tops and dresses that go on sale in the winter that I will wear the following spring/summer.


----------



## susie evans (Jan 8, 2008)

allway's buy when you see what you like it might not be there later and then you will wish you had


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd buy it, specially since it's on sale.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw a really cute pair of wegdes from Victoria's Secret. There on sale, I want to buy them but I know it'll be awile before I wear them, theres snow outside now :-( 
So if you see something you really love, its on sale but you know you aren't going to wear it right away (for whatever reason, maybe it just for special occassions, the weathers not right, etc) do you buy it and wear it later? or just forget it and buy it when you need it?

Are you kidding?? Lol!!Last December (06) in Maui, I finally wore a dress that I bought ( a seductive moss and burdhundy striped trapeze sun dress) 2 years before and had to take the tags off that night- out of my suitcase!!





I learned a long time ago that if it catches my eye and I have the cash- GET IT! Sooner or later the perfect oppotunity will coome along to wear it.


----------



## xiongmaomao (Jan 10, 2008)

yes, that's why i have a bunch of pumps that i never wear cuz i'm always in my sneakers=/


----------



## ADMpleasure (Jan 11, 2008)

If it's a good price I always end up buying...I have no self control


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

buy now, always buy now heheh


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 14, 2008)

Clearance Sale, 80% off, like I can walk away from that.

*Buy now, wear later!*


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 15, 2008)

Go get it honey--if you don't that is all you think about.


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 18, 2008)

I usually wait until the end-of-season sales to buy and hog until next year.



But there are splurges here and there where I see something I absolutely LOVE and can't wait to get my hands on it/can't see it being around at the end of the year.


----------

